# Trailer cushions and butt-bars?



## kgecpeach (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make trailer cushions for the back and sides of a trailer? I got a 2 horse trailer and want to put cushions in it, but I don't know what I would use to make them. Any ideas?

Oh, and what is the purpose of the butt bars? Someone from my barn said that they aren't important, and someone else said you have to have them. Any opinions?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What sort of trailer did you get? Photos of the interior would be helpful in advising how best to approach the padding (general idea, foam against wall and vinyl/etc over it and attached to the wall). 
With our little two horse straight-load, the butt bars keep our girls from resting their butts (and weight) on the doors - which can be damaging.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and are the curtains for temporary use or are you looking to make it permanent? I would not put curtains up with horses in side when they start blowing that could send a horse over the edge. you could use any material to make curtains


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Trailer Pads

Don't fuss with the screws. Buy some aluminum pop rivets. They look nicer and last longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

loveduffy said:


> welcome to the forum and are the curtains for temporary use or are you looking to make it permanent? I would not put curtains up with horses in side when they start blowing that could send a horse over the edge. you could use any material to make curtains


??? - Curtains? Did the OP edit the post, post other info/pics of the trailer in another thread or am I totally missing something......


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

do not read my post I thought it read curtains, boy I got to get my eyes check or read slower ( I feel so dumb ) there is a web site that sells trailer parts it is trailer parts .com - the butt bar is need so the horse dose not lean on door and it keep them from running out when you open the back door NOW I read what she wrote:-|:-|:-cry:


----------

